# Penal Legion Interest Check



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm going to be throwing up a Penal Legion based RP in the next couple of days because I haven't seen anything like it before, and I've got some cool ideas bouncing around for it.

All I'm checking is whether there's enough people interested to keep it alive and let it become the epic story it has the potential to become.

The main plot will revolve around each character being a member of a penal legion (so all convicted criminals) deployed by the PDF as a desperate last resort on a planet that's rapidly slipping into anarchy. 

Please do say if you'd be interested.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Could one be a military criminal or do you just want normal joe average dregs of humanity


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Anything goes! Military or otherwise, if you broke Imperial Law/pissed off the wrong people then you could be drafted.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Im interested pal but just so everyone knows (as this is a penal unit) I'm top bunk!


----------

